# The Muscle



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HRDR 401K THE MUSCLE (10646012) 
03/24/2014 
Buck kid by AABG SMOKIN GUNZ **ENNOBLED** 4/2014 (10571240) For Sale. $1000.00


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a gorgeous hunk but don't tell him about the gorgeous part.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> What a gorgeous hunk but don't tell him about the gorgeous part.


The last two or three weeks he has just bloomed. It's been really fun to watch. He weighed 115 pounds a week ago at just over 5 months. I bred him to LD yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! He sure looks great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very handsome.  Love his head.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I want him!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow Tim, nice little buckling. What a pretty head he has on him.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sold.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

